# I need an eccentric



## rangerssteamtoys (Jul 9, 2008)

For my engine, it will power the water pump. The pump has a 3/4" stroke, so the ecentric will be offset 3/8", right??

Does anyone know how to make one, some of you do I know that  I need one made, and I simply dont have any machining tools to make one.If one of you chooses to make one for me I will pay you, or if your nice you will take pity on a machine tool-less little 14 year old kid :big:


----------



## Metal Mickey (Jul 9, 2008)

If you can get some one to make a plan I will take pity on you and make it....no charge for toothless people.....unless some one is closer to you........I am in the UK. Mike.


----------



## rangerssteamtoys (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks Mike, I will let this topic settle for about a week. If nothing happens....it up to you to make it. i will pay for the shipping though.


----------



## rangerssteamtoys (Jul 9, 2008)

Heres a sketch of what I need made, please tell me that everything is correct on this. 

This is the eccentric and eccentric cover, on the eccentric I need to add a 1 1/4" diameter and about 1/2" thick piece so I can thread for a grub screw. I just forgot to add that to the pic :-[ the 13/16" hole is offset 3/8" so I can have a 3/4" stroke.







This is my idea for what will attach to the pump, I left the 1/2" piece 2" long so I can cut it and drill holes where they need to be. This piece is 3/16" thick so it will fit in the 1/4" gap.





All 3 of these pieces will sandwich together and be held with the 1/8" holes that will have bolts in them. 

I believe that most of this is right, the cover needs to have a hole for the shaft like the eccentric. I added one but it doesnt show up. I think that all of this can be machined on a mill? i'm not really sure of the tools needed.


----------



## rake60 (Jul 9, 2008)

Ranger you impress me more and more every day with your understanding
of what needs to be done to reach the final result.

To see that coming from a young man of your years has brought another 
thought to mind.

This one to be exact:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CmYDgncMhXw[/ame]

That's NOT intended to be a "dis" buddy!
You've got the mind to get there!

Follow it!!!

Rick


----------



## bretk (Jul 9, 2008)

I LOVE that scene ;D And as an engineer, am not, in the least bit, offended, rather proud   I love to loan my HP calculator to a non-knacker and watch their frustration :big: :big:


----------



## BrianS (Jul 10, 2008)

Ranger,

I'm sure this isn't the reply you are looking for, but could you make your part yourself out of wood until you get access to a lathe or mill? 

I remember making wheels for some project when I was about your age with Dad's hand drill strapped down to a piece of wood and put in a vise. I laid out the radius of each of the wheels. Drilled a center hole. Cut them out as best I could with a coping saw. Then stacked them together with a washer and nut on each end of a piece of threaded rod. I chucked that in the drill and "turned" them with a coarse grit of sandpaper wrapped around a piece of wood.

I know not having the tools you want stinks. I'm still looking to buy a metal lathe, myself. I found these links which maybe could help your situation some. Might be something to consider:
http://www.btinternet.com/%7Etwo.mm/articles/fonly/fonlypt1.htm
http://www.vintageprojects.com/lathe-milling-plans.html

Hope that helps some. Good luck with your project.
Brian

P.S That video clip is a riot! The best lines are:
[Mom] Can he lead a normal life?
[Doc] No! He'll be an engineer.


----------



## tel (Jul 10, 2008)

That should work OK Ranger, but you won't need anything like the 1/16" clearance you are showing between eccentric and strap - a few thou at most, but preferably just a free running fit.

Also, you will need to drill an oil hole - 1/16" would be ok, with a larger diameter at the outer end.


----------



## rangerssteamtoys (Jul 10, 2008)

Thanks for the input, I knew that there was a few things that I left out but didnt know what  
So an oil hole and a grub screw piece on the eccentric, not to metion the hole in the eccentric cover.

So Mike is in the UK and Powderkeg is in the US. Looks like Powderkeg won.

Powderkeg, are you ready :big:


P.s- I love that video :big:


----------



## Metal Mickey (Jul 10, 2008)

;D

No problemo! Glad you are getting the support! Oh and that video is great!


----------



## rangerssteamtoys (Jul 10, 2008)

Metal Mickey  said:
			
		

> ;D
> 
> No problemo! Glad you are getting the support! Oh and that video is great!



Your the backup though


----------



## Metal Mickey (Jul 10, 2008)

Ok, lets see how it develops. 


Keep turning, if you want to stay a round.....


----------



## rangerssteamtoys (Jul 11, 2008)

Powderkeg has decided to machine the part for me. Its final and hes going to be working on it. I thank him greatly for his kindness. It still costs money though


----------



## Metal Mickey (Jul 11, 2008)

Pleased its sorted. Look forward to seeing it when completed!


----------



## Powder keg (Jul 11, 2008)

While my cams were being machined today, I had a chance to start on Rangers eccentric. I turned the body on the lathe. Now I just have to drill all the holes. The strap, I'm going to machine out of brass. He wanted pictures)






Later, Wes


----------



## tel (Jul 12, 2008)

Lookin' good Wes, but how is the keeper plate going to be retained? I don't see a circlip groove.


----------



## rangerssteamtoys (Jul 12, 2008)

Looks good, thanks for the pics 

How is the keeper plate going to stay on?


----------



## Powder keg (Jul 12, 2008)

rangerssteamtoys  said:
			
		

> All 3 of these pieces will sandwich together and be held with the 1/8" holes that will have bolts in them.



Just how you showed me in your drawing? Do you want it different? If so, better let me know before I get them drilled. 

Wes


----------



## rangerssteamtoys (Jul 12, 2008)

Ok, I'm just making sure that you have room for the 1/8" holes in the keeper plate and the eccentric. I will put bolts on those to make the sandwich together.

So is that material steel? aluminum? a brass strap is going to look good.


----------



## Powder keg (Jul 12, 2008)

The eccentric is made out of steel.


----------



## Powder keg (Jul 19, 2008)

I bored the eccentric strap today. Here is the settup. I used a 4 jaw in my lathe and drilled and bored it to size. 






After it was bored I scribed some lined on it and used my bandsaw to trim the stock up. Here is a quick picture of that. 





After that I used my belt sander and sanded to the lines. It worked good. My picture is missing though? Ill take another and post it in the morning. 

Later, Wes


----------



## tel (Jul 20, 2008)

Looks good - that top jaw of the chuck looks to be nearly at its limit tho'


----------



## rangerssteamtoys (Jul 20, 2008)

Its coming along, thats all there is right? Or does the eccentric need drilling as well?


----------



## Powder keg (Jul 20, 2008)

I'm out drilling the 13/16 hole, a setscrew hole and the two holes to hold the clamp on right now) It will be done today)

Wes


----------



## rangerssteamtoys (Jul 20, 2008)

PM me with cost of everything when ready


----------



## Powder keg (Jul 20, 2008)

Well here it is) 





I even polished it up some for you)

Later, Wes


----------



## Brass_Machine (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice job on the eccentric.

Whatcha gonna use it for Ranger?

Eric


----------



## Powder keg (Jul 20, 2008)

He's planning on running a water pump with it. 

Wes


----------



## rangerssteamtoys (Jul 21, 2008)

Yes, the main plan is to use it to power a water pump. 

I had an afterthought though, I could also power a single action slide valve. This way I can run my engine at any pressure not just 100psi max. It would also improve the speed by reducing friction. I'm not sure how I'm going to make this slide valve but I think I can base it of of a toy one.


----------



## sparky961 (Jul 21, 2008)

Hey Wes, if you still have it, would you be able to post some side/back view pictures? (Or, Ranger - once they arrive) When I looked at the drawings originally, I didn't really get how this was supposed to go together. Some more pictures would help that knowledge integration, I think. 

Thanks,
-Sparky


----------



## rangerssteamtoys (Jul 21, 2008)

sparky961  said:
			
		

> Hey Wes, if you still have it, would you be able to post some side/back view pictures? (Or, Ranger - once they arrive) When I looked at the drawings originally, I didn't really get how this was supposed to go together. Some more pictures would help that knowledge integration, I think.
> 
> Thanks,
> -Sparky



I dont have any pics  The drawings mostly describe how it goes together. The best way I can describe it is saying its an eccentric sandwich. The brass in the middle and the 2 steel parts on the outside. Secured by 2 screws. I think Wes still has it he maybe able to help.


----------



## sparky961 (Jul 22, 2008)

I think I was fine until I saw the screws in the outer ring piece... is there a bit of a "step" on the other steel piece that the ring sits on top of and for the screws to thread into?

-Sparky


----------



## Powder keg (Jul 22, 2008)

The ring pilots onto the steel eccentric piece and is just held in place with the screws. It should work great. There should be little or no force on the retainer itself. I have the pictures but ran out of time last night. I'll post them after work. 

Wes


----------



## Powder keg (Jul 22, 2008)

Had a malfunction with my camera it seems? The pictures are really bad. It's in the mail, so we'll have to wait till our little buddy Ranger gets it0

Wes


----------



## rangerssteamtoys (Jul 22, 2008)

I will take it apart and take some pictures. I still have an idea for a slide valve, I wonder how I could make it from brass/copper plumbing parts?


----------



## sparky961 (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks for the efforts!

-Sparky


----------

